# Mk4 Jetta 1.8t or 2.0l



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a mk4 Jetta and I want to know if I should try to get a 1.8t or 2.0l? I want to make it fast, so what is the better option?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1.8T
/thread
But I prefer the VR over the 1.8T, it was not in your options?
BTW DO NOT ask this in the MK4 forum, you will start a 5 page pissing match.


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Im trying to stay fuel efficient.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dub goon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub goon* »_Im trying to stay fuel efficient.

Then go TDI, 40+ mpgs, can't argue with that.
The 1.8T can be pretty decent too, if you keep the foot off the gas.


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

1.8T....


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

1.8t. Diesel to expencive!!! Plus the potential and the horse power u can make wit a 1.8t is massive and thats not even wit alot of cash.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (CRISTON07)*

i see this thread posted by a different person every 2 days.....


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (CRISTON07)*

Yo son why dont you just get a 2.0T FSI? I prefer you to keep the 2.0L. I know it is expensive as hell to add ponys to them but I think it is worth it. But you have the optiongs to turbocharge witch will be the expensive way, or supercharge witch will be cheaper and I dont know about it being more feul efficient as a turbo.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_Yo son why dont you just get a 2.0T FSI? I prefer you to keep the 2.0L. I know it is expensive as hell to add ponys to them but I think it is worth it. But you have the optiongs to turbocharge witch will be the expensive way, or supercharge witch will be cheaper and I dont know about it being more feul efficient as a turbo.

he said he was looking for an MK4, the 2.0T didn't come until MK5...... You pretty much need to think about whats most important. power or fuel economy. if you want a mix of both the TDi is a good way to go because of all the torque that they have. The 2.0l will get you about 30mpg depending on how you drive it. I have an '03 2.0 and the best i've ever gotten was 34mpg and that was with me driving very very nicely usually about 28mpg. With the 1.8 you'll still get good gas mileage and they have nice power. you can always add parts to your 2.0l to make it faster but not for cheap and it's pretty hard to get anywhere close to the hp of a 1.8 without throwing on a turbo, even if you put on a s/c you won't be seeing more than 135whp. the 2.0 is a much more solid motor tho with less problems to worry about vs. the 1.8 which has issues(mostly on the early ones)


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk4slow8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4slow8v* »_i see this thread posted by a different person every 2 days.....

Stop reading them if you like? Just because they are posted doesn't mean they can't invite good discussions.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (godoveryou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *godoveryou* »_
Stop reading them if you like? Just because they are posted doesn't mean they can't invite good discussions.


yeah the exact same discussions which are more like like arguments....


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk4slow8v)*

Well, I won't argue with you then, lol.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

haha


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk4slow8v)*

I just wanted opinions from others in the dub family. No arguments


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (dub goon)*

U can get up to 155 horse power for under 2k. I have a 2004 2.0L and i have a magnaflow cat-back, neuspeed 256 sportcam, power pullies, denso spark plugs and neuspeed 7mm wires, adjustable cam gear, neuspeed chip and neuspeed cold air intake. Thats the horsepower gain before the chip when i get it tuned its gonna be something different. You just have to know how much horsepower u want to gain. Cuz i love mines so far and thats just on motor.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CRISTON07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRISTON07* »_U can get up to 155 horse power for under 2k.

NA? Crank hp maybe?
Anyway, OP if you can find a clean car buy it, 2.0 will be cheaper by a bit off the lot and can be kept alive a long time with simple maintenance, 1.8Ts will be faster yes, but don't think it's gonna be amazing, i've driven a Revo stage 2 1.8T, it's quick but my 2.0 is gonna be faster.
All mk4s have their electrical quicks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no way around that.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

buy mine ....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4133187


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (mr.candid)*

Sweet dub. Looking for a Jetta.


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

What problems have you experienced?


----------



## hodizle (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (dub goon)*

i got a 2001 jetta 2.0 turbo 4 sale...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (dub goon)*

Random different things, on an 8 year old car there is always gonna be stuff to be done. A quick run down from memory:
Rear beam bushings, sway bar endlinks/bushings, catalytic converter (covered under warranty/recall), rear hatch did not open (fixed myself, just the lever arm was off), replaced all 4 shocks and springs with 20thAE GTI parts, control arm bushings (got R32/TT ones to press in), driver's side door lock module (PITA LOL)
I consider all this "regular" on a car with near 200,000 kms on it.
Other than that it's been basic maintenance stuff like oil changes, spark plugs, fuel filter, cleaned the TB and MAF and so on.
14 months later and the brakes are still perfect.
There is absolutely nothing wrong engine wise, compression is good, burns very little oil (1L over 13,000 kms) lifters are a little noisy but that's no biggie.


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (hodizle)*

got pics? what is the price?


----------



## hodizle (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (dub goon)*

http://www.vwexchange.com/index.php?a=2&b=1089
check it out
8.500 but engine pics are old, i no longer have a type s bov, its got a dv now and the piping has been remaped but out side is the same


----------



## dub goon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (hodizle)*

Very nice. Its out of my price range. I want to get to that level, but I have to do it little by little.


----------



## hodizle (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (dub goon)*

it gets expensive fast!! and do ur research


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Yeah that is crank but it still moves for a 2.0 when i get it chipped ima be lookin at the 160-70 range.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CRISTON07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRISTON07* »_Yeah that is crank but it still moves for a 2.0 when i get it chipped ima be lookin at the 160-70 range.

Out of a MK4 with basic bolt-ons and a chip??
I hate to start an argument but no way will you be seeing those #s.
Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

^^^^^^^^lol even at the single digit boost numbers a 2.0 is a blast, 15psi







do what most do, buy the 2.0 be happy with it and not have as many probs as the 1.8t, if you have enough money buy turbo parts every week, once all parts are there turbo it, if you take into account everything from day one with a turbo the 2.0 will be cheaper. Insurance is a killer with a turbo... unless insurance doesnt know


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Out of a MK4 with basic bolt-ons and a chip??
I hate to start an argument but no way will you be seeing those #s.
Sorry to break it to you.

don't lie we know you like starting arguments


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (nab5126)*

true true


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

O trust me it will post the dyno's when i get it. And i just replaced my cam wit a 270 autotech so it is possible.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (mk4slow8v)*

I said 2.0t fsi because it is cheaper to tune that 2.0 than the ones the mk4s come with. You will see way more hp with the 2.0T than the 1.8T. 200hp stock vs 180hp stock. I love to 2.0L mk4s better than the TDIs because I am use to diesle engines being used on pick up trucks, simi trucks, and city buses. But in a car that doesnt sound right. It depends on the supercharger. If you go with the Neuspeed you will be seeing 135WHP but if you go with a Bahn Brenner you will atleast be seeing 177+ BHP. The 1.8 comes stock with a turbo, The 2.0 Doesn't. The KMS st1 kit puts out 170whp and it will probly I am not too sure out perform a stock 1.8T. My opinion is if it is a V6, V8, V10, or even a V12 then you really need to worry about fuel effienciensy, but with power I wouldnt worry about because no matter what you do to it, it is still going to be powerful.


----------



## mikek1102 (Dec 16, 2008)

well obviously a 2.0T is going to give you more power, but when considering fuel efficiency as well as power a1.8T is the way to go. Not to mention he is looking for an mk4 so you could eliminate the entire need for a swap.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (mikek1102)*

If he want to stick with a mk4 I will just say stick with the 2.0. The 2.0s has alot of potential. I think people just be judging them because they come stock with 115HP, and only 95WHP. To me there is no need getting a car that has alot of problems(1.8T) and paying more money than you car is worth on insurance(1.8T) while the 2.0 you can make it fast and not let your insurance know about it and have less problems with your vehicle.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (mikek1102)*

or if you want serious power get a VR6


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_or if you want serious power get a VR6

QFT
You bumped your own reply with that after more than 2 weeks?








Debates never go well on any forum no matter what engine/brand/models people compare.
BUY WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (hodizle)*

how much hp does it have?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_how much hp does it have?


Over 9000
What are you even talking about?
LET THIS THREAD DIE DUDE!!!


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

it is impossible to get 9000 pony power out of a 2.0








unless its a top fule drag car










_Modified by VwBoy2.0L at 10:31 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_it is impossible to get 9000 pony power out of a 2.0









it is impossible to let this thread die


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Yeah BUT it is possible for the thread to stay alive. :


----------

